# My girl Sydney



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I let Sydney go on Saturday, her health was declining, most likely kidney failure, I couldn't stand to watch her go downhill because of selfish reasons. It was a decision i battled over sometime. I am devistated and heartbroken. Miss her every second of the day.

Love you, Sydney, run free


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Kelly. I'm so very sorry.  :hugs:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Sydney


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: I love seeing photos and videos of your dogs

RIP Sydney, you earned your wings and left paw prints on many hearts :rip:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sydney. What an absolutely beautiful dog! 14 years is a long time and I know it is harder than anything to go through this, but what a long, good life she did have. Take care.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Blessings to you at this time of loss...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sydney was so beautiful, run free sweet Sydney.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

So sorry for you loss.

krisk


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Lovely tribute to your precious Sydney, I am so sorry for your loss. Run free beautiful girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a lovely tribute to a wonderfully loved companion.
Sheilah


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was obviously loved very much, and still is.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Sydney.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry! Beautiful girl! I pray you will be at peace knowing you showed Sidney ultimate love so she wouldn't suffer.


----------

